# download an excel file? I have an HDX.



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I have an HDX.  I thought someone told me I have office suite factory installed to download excel files.  Tried multiples times and they always fail.  Advice?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's called OfficeSuite Viewer . . . should be in your cloud as an app. You'll have to d/l it to the HDX.

It will not allow you to edit files, but you can view them. If you need to edit, you'll need to buy the full version  which is currently $4.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> I have an HDX. I thought someone told me I have office suite factory installed to download excel files. Tried multiples times and they always fail. Advice?


Actually, you shouldn't have to add the app; it should be integrated into your Fire HDX as a viewer. (And, in fact, I don't believe the viewer app in the Appstore is compatible with the HDX, because it is preloaded. EDIT: just checked, the viewer is not compatible) I have a 7" HDX that I've never installed it on and can view Excel files. And you don't need it to download the files; you need it to view the files once they are downloaded.

How are you trying to download the files, PIZ? From an email? What is the error message you are getting?

If you are downloading from an email, you should tap on the attachment and it should download and a checkmark should appear showing that it is downloaded. Tap on that and it should open in the OfficeSuite viewer.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, you may be right . . . . I have the pro version so was going by memory back to an earlier Fire . . . I thought it was something that showed up in my cloud but before I could use it on the Fire I had to d/l it.  I could totally be misremembering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, you had to do that with the HD.  It's integrated into the HDX.  You could test by removing the Pro version from your HDX and sending yourself an Office doc.  Or opening something from Dropbox.



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  That makes sense, then.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I am trying to view it from an email. I have several emails with excel documents attached. I click the file and a message comes up that reads:

You are opening an attachment using an application. Doing so may be a security risk. Do you want to continue? I click yes and a message comes up:

Download File?
To access this linked file, it must first be downloaded to your device. The file can be found in Downloads. I click OK and at the bottom of the screen a message reads Downloading File, and after about 1 second a message says Download Unsuccessful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay, your problem is not in being able to open it, it's in being able to even download it.

When files come by email I have noticed that there's often a link near the beginning that says something like 'show full message'.  Even if attached files appear to be there, I find I have to click that first before the device really recognizes them.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

No, I don't see anything like that.  I tried multiple ways to view the page.  I think it might have something to do with my email set-up.  We use Lotus Notes, and I am just getting my email through Silk.  I am going to take my HDX to work to see if IT can set-up my work email.  If that doesn't work, then I guess I will try Mayday.

OK.  I just thought of something.  I was just in my work email and I forwarded the attachment to my yahoo account.  Viola, it opened up perfectly there, through OfficeSuite.  Really impressed with that, but not happy I can't read it through Lotus....hope my IT department can set up my Lotus on my HDX.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Betsy, you mentioned using Dropbox, I have that on my iOS and computer i but don't see an android app, just Upload 2 Dropbox which says in review doesn't work with Fire.  Am I missing it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to authorize installation of outside apps, and then go to www.dropbox.com and download the app. Wait, I'll get you a direct link...

First, if you haven't, go to Settings > Applications > Apps from Unknown Sources On/Off and tap it so On is orange.

Then, go to https://www.dropbox.com/android on your Fire and download the app. Tap the blue box that says "Download for Android."

Then, tap on the menu icon in the upper left hand corner (stacked bars) and then tap on Downloads. You'll see the download in progress if you do it soon enough. And then the download will be there. Tap on the download dropbox.apk to install.

It will not show up on your cloud, but should be on your device apps, and you can then add it to your home page favorites.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> No, I don't see anything like that. I tried multiple ways to view the page. I think it might have something to do with my email set-up. We use Lotus Notes, and I am just getting my email through Silk. I am going to take my HDX to work to see if IT can set-up my work email. If that doesn't work, then I guess I will try Mayday.
> 
> OK. I just thought of something. I was just in my work email and I forwarded the attachment to my yahoo account. Viola, it opened up perfectly there, through OfficeSuite. Really impressed with that, but not happy I can't read it through Lotus....hope my IT department can set up my Lotus on my HDX.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hmmmm....not sure why you're getting that message. See if the IT people can set up the built-in email package to check your Lotus notes email. They'll need the servers and some other permissions, but they should know how to do that, since they're in IT. Hopefully. 

--a former IT person.

Betsy


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on Dropbox.  Didn't know you could download things that weren't on kindle App Store.  Ay other apps you can think of I should get this way?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There aren't many I use a lot...you might want to download 1mobile.com's 1Mobile Market so that you can get apps through them.  Some people like getjar, but I've been told that the apps there are more prone to spyware.

Google play won't work because you can't register the Fire to it, although if you have another android device, you may be able to copy the apk file to your Fire.

Betsy


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Well the IT Dept.'s fix was to have me set-up a gmail account.  The problem is they don't have a way for me to read the email and delete the email while in the gmail account, so that it removes it from my Lotus inbox.  So basically, I can view the email, and respond, but will not be able to remove it.  So I will have to go into my email from the laptop to clean it up.  I was hoping I could keep my emails fresh and remove the garbage while looking at the emails through the convenience of my HDX tablet.....guess not.


----------

